# [RISOLTO] problema eth0

## mikfaina

Salve a tutti,

ieri con l'aiuto di questo forum sono riuscito ad installare gentoo.

Ora però ho un poroblema non mi trova la scheda di rete. se gli do ifconfig mio trova solo il loopback.

All'avvio di gentoo infatti mi dice che fallisce a caricare la rete

DUrante l'installazione di gentoo da live cd con il net-setup mi aveva trovato tutto ora è come se non trovasse la scheda di rete.

Ho un chipset nforce 2 c'è forse qualche modulo che devo caricare???

Saluti MikLast edited by mikfaina on Tue Dec 21, 2004 4:25 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Un probelma alla volta e un problema per topic  :Wink:  .

Per la rete sei sicuro di avere aggiunto al runlevel di default net.eth0? Per provare se tutto e' ok dei un 

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

----------

## mikfaina

Avevo già provato leggendo un vecchio post ma mi restituisce:

```
Bringing eth0 up (192.168.2.)...

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFBRDADDR: No such device

eth0:unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSINETMASK: No such device
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare un lsmod? Mi sa che non hai caricato il modulo della scheda di rete

----------

## mikfaina

mirestituisce

Module           Size   Uses  by   Not   Tainted

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non hai caricato nessum modulo. Io ti consiglio un

```
# emerge coldplug

# rc-update add coldplug boot

# /etc/init.d/coldplug start   //solo per questa volta per lanciarlo manualmente
```

e poi vedi se lsmod ti dice altro

----------

## Manuelixm

Ciao prova a dare:

```

modprobe 3c59x
```

----------

## mikfaina

Coldplug me lo da come masked

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mikfaina wrote:*   

> Coldplug me lo da come masked

 

Ma hai fatto un'installazione offline?

----------

## mikfaina

Non credo in quanto più volte durante l'installazione scaricava da internet mentre compilava...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mikfaina wrote:*   

> Non credo in quanto più volte durante l'installazione scaricava da internet mentre compilava...

 

Nel senso hai dato un emerge sync durante l'installazione? Comunque posta un 

```
$ cat /proc/pci | grep Ethernet
```

----------

## mikfaina

No non ho dato nessun emerge sync

```
cat /proc/pci | grep Ethernet

Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller (rev 161).
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai scompattato pero' lo snapshot. Prova a dare un

```
# modprobe sis900

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

----------

## mikfaina

mi risponde Can't locate module sis900

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora posta un cat /proc/pci completo e un ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/

----------

## mikfaina

```
Bus 0, device 8, function 0:

PCI bridge: PCI device 10de:006c (nvidia Corporation) (rev163)

Master capable , No bursts. Min Gnt=2

Bus 0, device 9, function 0:

IDE interface: nvidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev 162).

Master Capable. No bursts. Min Gnt=3.Max Lat=1.

I/O at 0xf000 [0xf00f].

Bus 0, device 12, function 0:

FireWie (IEEE 1394): nVidia Corporation nForce2 FireWire (IEEE 1394) COntroller (rev 163).

IRQ 11.

Master Capable. No Bursts. Min Gnt=3.Max Lat=1.

Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xee084000 [0xee0847ff]

Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xee085000 [0xee08503f]

Bus 0, device 30, function 0:

PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev 162)

Master Capable. Latency=32. Min Gnt=10.

Bus 2, device 0, function 0:

VGA compatible controller: PCI device 10de:0332 (nVidia Corporation) (rev161).

IRQ 5.

Master Capable. Latency=32. min Gnt=5.Max Lat=1.

Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe0000000 [0xe7ffffff]

Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe0000000 [0xe7ffffff]

ls /lib/modules/

2.4.26-gentoo-39

uname -r /kernel/drivers/net/

2.4.26-gentoo-r9
```

Mi sa che manca qualcosa a cat /proc/pci perchè la schermata mi scorre.

Mik

----------

## Manuelixm

Così la redirezioni ad un file:

```

ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/ > scremata
```

----------

## mikfaina

Non credo di capire dici che il comando serve per mettere la schermata su un file???

io ho digitato pari pari

ls /lib/modules/'uname -r' /kernel/drivers/net/ > schermata e mi da errore.

inoltre sto scrivendo da un comp diverso da quello su cui ho installatogentoo,  come faccio a far passare il file della schermata se non mi funziona la rete?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il comando uname -r deve stare tra virgolette ` non tra '

----------

## Manuelixm

Lascia stare la mia soluzione e ascolta fedeli, sono preso con altro e scrivo c...te.

Il comando sarebbe servito per questo  

```
cat /proc/pc > lista
```

 per l'altro non ha senso.

Il file lo fai passare per dischetto magari.

----------

## mikfaina

Sono confuso ma c'è qualche spazio tra le virgolette ed il resto?? ci dvo mettere anche > schermata?

----------

## Manuelixm

Scusami ho fatto solo confusione...

```

ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/

```

----------

## mikfaina

Ma quelle nel tuo post sono " o '

io ho digitato sia

ls /lib/modules/"uname -r"/kernel/drivers/net/

che 

ls /lib/modules/'uname -r'/kernel/drivers/net/

ma mi no such file o directory in entrambi i casi.

----------

## randomaze

 *mikfaina wrote:*   

> Ma quelle nel tuo post sono " o '

 

Nessuna delle due, sono ` (non ricordo come farle su tastiera italiana, forse altgr-apsotrofo o altgr-0....)

----------

## Manuelixm

Ok... alt gr + ?

```
`
```

----------

## Manuelixm

mmm che giornata... ha ragione randomaze altgr + apostrofo. Oggi seguo le leggi di Murphy

----------

## mikfaina

ok ho digitato il comando:

```
ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/

dummy.o
```

mo che faccio? mi ha creato il file dummy.o???

 dove è??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh per il momento prova a fare

```
# modprobe dummy

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

dovrebbe andare. Poi e' meglio che metti il modulo giusto

----------

## mikfaina

mi da lo stesso errore di prima

Bringing eth0 up (192.168.2.3)... 

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device 

eth0: unknown interface: No such device 

SIOCSIFBRDADDR: No such device 

eth0:unknown interface: No such device 

SIOCSINETMASK: No such device

----------

## Manuelixm

Non ho capito una cosa, hai installato gentoo da live, ora hai riavviato senza live e la rete non funziona più?

----------

## mikfaina

si

----------

## Manuelixm

Che scheda madre hai ? Che kernel hai usato? Lo hai compilato a mano o con genkernel?

----------

## mikfaina

HO la epox 8rda+ quella con l'nofrce 2 ho usato il kernel 2.24.6-gentoo-r9.

ho compilato a mano seguendo la documentazione su gentoo.org

----------

## Manuelixm

Devi trovare il modulo giusto per la scheda di rete...

----------

## mikfaina

Il problema è che non ho idea di come sifaccia a cercare un modulo

----------

## Manuelixm

Il tuo modulo dovrebbe essere questo

```

Device Drivers --> Networking Support --> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) --> Reverse Engineered nForce Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

Dopo aver ricompilato ricordati di dare :

```
modprobe forcedeth

```

----------

## mikfaina

Allora

 ho fatto 

un make menuconfig da /usr/src/linux

ed ho spuntato la voce nForce Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)

digitando ?

 su questa voce mi da la seguente descrizione:

CONFIG_FORCEDETH:

IF you have a network (Ethernet) controller of this type, say yes and read the Ethernet-HOWTO, available from

(http://www.tldp.org/docs.html#hpwtp).

To compile this driver as module, choose M here and read ...The module will be called forcedeth.o

Cosa faccio Mo y??

e dopo? quando esco da menuconfig come ricompilo???

----------

## Manuelixm

Leggi il manuale che te lo spiega...  :Wink: 

----------

## kaosone

il dummy e' un modulo che non fa da driver ma aggiunge una scheda di rete che non fa niente 

io per non ricompilare il kernel cmq installerei i driver nforce 

```
 

emerge nforce-audio

modprobe nvnet  
```

ciao

----------

## codadilupo

allora, sei hai ricompilato a mano seguendo la guida di gentoo, non dovresti aver problemi a sapere cosa fare: solo ricompilare il kernel inserendo il modulo che ti serve. Se lo metti come M (modulo) allora poi dovrai probabilmente inserirlo anche in /etc/modules.autoload/2.6 perché venga caricato all'avvio. Altrimenti potresti emergere coldplug (che, pero', mi pare sia mascherato). A questo punto il mio suggerimento é: mettolo come built-in (*) cosi' non avrai problemi.

Coda

----------

## mikfaina

Allora dopo varie tribolazioni ho reinstallato tutto con genkernel ma eth0 non voleva sapere di vedermelo indi, leggendo vecchi post, gli ho dato un

modprobe forcedeth e finalmente mi compare in ifconfig.

Ora gli ho anche settato manualmente con ifconfig e route i vari indirizzi ip e tutto funzica.

La mia domanda è sono savati sino permanetemente o sino al riavvio

Cosa devo fare per erendere il tutto permanente??

Dopo metto [risolto]

----------

## Manuelixm

 *Quote:*   

> modprobe forcedeth e finalmente mi compare in ifconfig. 

 

Cosa ti avevo detto  :Wink: , allora come da manuale devi configurare /etc/conf.d/net con gli indirizzi fissi o in dhcp e cosa più importante è mettere forcedeth in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.x.

Trovi tutte le info sul manuale all'indirizzo www.gentoo.org.

----------

